# فن النحت بمادة الحديد



## باهداء (20 أبريل 2009)

_نتناول في هذا الجزء في متعددة لفن نحتي حديدي مجرد، ونعني هنا بالمجرد أنه يخلو من المضمون العام الواضح.. وما دام هذا الفن يستهدف البحث في الجوهر أو العلاقات الجوهرية في الشيء دون المظهر أو العلاقات المتغيرة التي يراها العامة، لذا كانت منحوتات هذا الفن غير واضحة المعالم للكافة، وحتى لو قدرها الخاصة فلن تكون تقديراتهم مساوية للصورة الذهنية التي أفرغها الفنان فيها.. ومن هنا كانت المسميات تختلف والتقييمات تختلف وهذا امر طبيعي ولا ضرر منه، وأفضل الأعمال هو ما يكشف عن أنه تم أداؤه بالحب والأمانة، تلك التي تنتقل إلينا، ويمكننا تقييم العمل على أساس ذلك سواء فهمنا العمل أو لم نفهمه، فما لا نفهمه اليوم سوف نفهمه غدا ولا حجر على أي فكر أو على أي تصرف مادامت هذه دوافعه ومناحيه . _


----------



## saliimm (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل و مثير و مشوق يجلب الفضول نعم


----------



## سميح عساف (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع نحتاج معلومات اكثر في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ~ شامخ ~ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

